# zinnzer bin vs stix



## countyoungblood (Jul 9, 2018)

Reading through the forums I see a lot of people suggesting zinnzer bin. Ive just recenyly changed my primer to bm:stix for priming furniture to refinish. but Im thinking it was a mistake unless its just user error. stix sands to a powder and sticks pretty well but it goes on pretty thick and seems to be adding a lot of sanding work. Ive read it can be sprayed with an airless and id like to know what kind of surface it sprays to and what a good starting airless is. 


Edit: an afterthought on stix.. seems barely wetting a brush helps to thin and spread the stix into a thinner easier to sand coat but is this ruining the benefits of the adhesion?



Regarding bin what special conciderations are there forapplication/ cleanup/ventilation.


My plan was to buy a cheap gun and dedicate it to bin but i wouldnt know how to clean it. Yes dilluted ammonia but do i run it through the gun then flush water? How much ventilation is needed? Could this be sprayed in an open garage with the water heater blowing me up?


Which primer is better suited to refinishing furniture?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Stix isnt a stain blocker. Just keep that in mind. When i refinish anything or paint anything thats been stained before, I want to know that there will be no bleed through, so I use BIN. 

I have always just cleaned my gun with denatured alcohol, and it works fine. Ammonia is probably much cheaper though. 

As far as ventilation/explosion hazard, Its alcohol based. Wear a respirator. If you're only spraying small pieces of furniture, you're likely not going to go anywhere even close to a dangerous ratio, but take precautions anyway. open it up, get a fan or two.


----------



## jcooperpainting (Apr 20, 2016)

I've recently caught the BIN fever from reading a bunch of posts on here and its been good to me so far. Recently used it for a cabinet door repaint project, a convert stained/polyed cabinet doors to paint project and to cover a hideous old door in my basement that was made of a hodgepodge of natural wood, stained, painted and all projects turned out great. 

I used a titan flex spray on all projects and was planning on buying another front end set up to dedicate one for BIN only but it cleaned up so well I sprayed top coats out of the same front end afterwards with no problems. Im still probably going to buy another front end and dedicate the old one for BIN/other primers. I clean it immediately after use with denatured alcohol cause it does dries quick. sands to a powder and sticks like a mofo. (I still clean, sand & tack beforehand. No i did not sand to bare on either projects)

Respirator and Ventilation, (box fan in the garage window exhausting out) never felt overwhelmed by fumes. Fiancé walked in while spraying and I asked her opinion on fumes, she said wasn't overwhelming. I have no heat source out there so I have no threat to blowing up.( I don't think) I used the BIN in the kitchens where these cabinet doors came from ( brush and rolled the carcasses), asked the homeowners about the odor and they said it didn't seem bad at all and went away pretty quick. both were decent sized kitchens though with tall ceilings so i still recommend venting the place regardless. My customers were tough rough necks and laid back hippies so that might also be a factor to consider for the more delicate flowers out there. 


Long story short, I was weary of application, product integrity, cleanup and venting as well with BIN, but it has now became my franks red hot.

I PUT THAT SH*T ON "EVERYTHING"


----------



## Puma (Sep 1, 2021)

countyoungblood said:


> Reading through the forums I see a lot of people suggesting zinnzer bin. Ive just recenyly changed my primer to bm:stix for priming furniture to refinish. but Im thinking it was a mistake unless its just user error. stix sands to a powder and sticks pretty well but it goes on pretty thick and seems to be adding a lot of sanding work. Ive read it can be sprayed with an airless and id like to know what kind of surface it sprays to and what a good starting airless is.
> 
> 
> Edit: an afterthought on stix.. seems barely wetting a brush helps to thin and spread the stix into a thinner easier to sand coat but is this ruining the benefits of the adhesion?
> ...


I Use Stix but anyway you use it you should use Flood to thin it out just a little ( as in what workes for you ) I spray it all the time and I can count on it to work I never have problems with it sticking. Including my hands.


----------

